# Shimano C35 wheels in US?



## framesti (Jan 26, 2009)

If these are sold in US, where can I get them?


----------



## nhluhr (Sep 9, 2010)

If you're looking for 7900 series C35s, the clinchers are out of stock with Shimano USA. Tubulars are still available. You can have your local dealer order these for you. If you want the clinchers, you'll have to look for old stock from other dealers or online sellers.

If you're looking for the new 9000 series C35s, they are not quite available yet - expected early December. There ARE significant differences in the 9000 series C35s, namely wider rims, different lacing pattern on the rear, and Dura Ace 11spd compatibility.


----------



## socfan12 (Jul 13, 2010)

Sorry for the late reply, not here often.

Amazon has 2 vendors showing stock availability for 7900 c35s.

HTH.


----------

